# Corsair H100i im Carbide 500R wie Radiator und Lüfter anbringen?



## firestorm (15. März 2014)

*Corsair H100i im Carbide 500R wie Radiator und Lüfter anbringen?*

Hallo Gemeinde,
habe mir diese Woche eine Corsair H100i Wasserkühlung bestellt.
Meine Frage nun,wo installiere ich den Radiator im Corsair Carbide 500R am besten?
Radiator oben im Schacht und die Lüfter innen darunter im Gehäuse / Lüfter blasen oder saugend? 

Viele Grüße

firestorm


----------



## rackcity (15. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair H100i im Carbide 500R wie Radiator und Lüfter anbringen?*

oben ins gehäuse den radi. lüfter im gehäuse, also unterm raid 

like that: 

http://i18n.corsair.com/en/media/ca...d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/h/1/h100i_motherboard.png


----------



## XyZaaH (15. März 2014)

*AW: Corsair H100i im Carbide 500R wie Radiator und Lüfter anbringen?*

Lüfter am besten blasend montieren, OS so sind die Temperaturen ein bisschen besser. Wenn du sie saugend montierst kannst du den Radiator aber leichter reinigen.


----------

